# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto per te qeshur Nr.3

## J@mes

Postoni foto gazmore

_Kujdes_!
Foto me permbajtje banale apo pornografike do te fshihen nga Moderatoret.

----------


## J@mes

Pa koment...

----------


## J@mes

Keto flasin vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

:rrotullo syte:  :buzeqeshje:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## J@mes

Pa koment...

----------


## Kosovare_CH



----------


## Kosovare_CH



----------


## Kosovare_CH



----------


## J@mes

Pa koment...

----------


## Kosovare_CH



----------


## Kosovare_CH



----------


## Kosovare_CH



----------


## J@mes

Pa koment...

----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1

trofe ideal per nje fermer qe los golf

----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1

kujdesni kur kaloni ketu se bien gure

----------


## Altin1



----------

